# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kur vdes martesa?

## Dito

Vete shprehja marrdhenie bashkeshortore, ose marrdhenie martesore, tregon qe dy njerez marrin e japin. Pra i ofrojne njeri tjetrit ate cka kane, pra marrin nga njeri tjetri cka kane per te rritur dhe zhvilluar vetveten e tyre shpirterore per te ushqyer marredhenien, me kushtet qe dikton koha. Te mos harrojme nje gje, qe njeriu zhvendoset gjithmone ne te tashmen dhe harron se kjo e tashme behet shume shpejt e shkuar. dhe nese nuk do ta keni parasysh kete fenomen, nuk do te ruajme dot ritmin per veten, per tjetrin, per marrdheniet bashkeshortore, qe eshte thelbi i familjes, qe eshte modeli per femijet tane, per te cilet themi se jemi gati te vdesim.

*Te dalim tek problemi i dites per te gjithe: Cilat jane shkaqet qe nje martese vdes, jepni mendimet tuaja bashkeforumas.*

Dito.

----------


## Blue_sky

Shkaqet?Duke qene se s'kam qene deri tani e martuar mund te bej vetem supozime,e keto supozime po i bazoj ne faktin qe martesa eshte nje lidhje ne terma zyrtare.Pra ngelet nje lloj lidhjet!Pyetja mund te ishte shume mire dhe"pse mbaron nje lidhje ne mes dy njerezish?"
Nje martese mund te mos kete filluar asnjehere realisht,mund te jete peruruar me rite tradicionale,me rite zyrtare...por mund te mos jete vulosur asnjehere shpirterisht nga njerezit qe i hyne asaj loje.E nje gje e tille per fat te keq eshte nje fenomen mjaft i shpeshte ne Shqiperi,rinise shqipetare(kryesisht femres)i mohohet perjetimi i eksperiencave te ndryshme,e si pasoje nuk jane ne gjendje te bejne dallimit ne mes nje fiksimi momental dhe nje ndjenje stabile.E meqe qellimi i tyre perfundimtar eshte martesa dhe jo perjetimi i nje dashurie me spotanitet,pa presione 'martesore' atehere ndodh qe te bejne zgjidhje te gabuara.Te gjithe ne dime qe fiksimeve ju vjen fundi,e nese ketij fiksimi i vjen fundi ndodh qe ne jeten e perditeshme te njihemi me ate qe quhet dashuri,gje qe mund te coje ne perfundimin e nje lidhjeje qe s'ka filluar asnjehere.

Nje arsye tjeter mund te jete qe ne momentin qe ke njohur dike ka qene perfekt por me pas ti mund te jesh zhvilluar si karakter e ai jo,e si pasoje nuk e imagjinon me si nje njeri te pershtatshem me te cilin mund te ndash krevatin.

Halle-halle kjo dynja!

----------


## green

Martesa vdes atehere kur njera pale ose te dyja palet vendosin qe - ka ardhur koha qe ky kapitull (ne jeten e tyre) te vdese. Pa filozofi te shumta eshte ceshtje vullneti, dobesie, mendjelehtesie, egoizmi, babezie...etj etj. 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## football

:kryqezohen:  


> Martesa vdes atehere kur njera pale ose te dyja palet vendosin qe - ka ardhur koha qe ky kapitull (ne jeten e tyre) te vdese. Pa filozofi te shumta eshte ceshtje vullneti, dobesie, mendjelehtesie, egoizmi, babezie...etj etj.



Martesa vdes kur njeri nga te dy eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te dickaje te re dhe ne zhvillim te metejshem gjate viteve, ndersa tjetri eshte duke numeruar ne vend dhe gezon te mirat e kesaj martese pa u zhvilluar aspak me kalimin e viteve, por perkundrazi mbetet mbrapa dhe i vogel ne moshe.  Ne qofte se kjo martese nuk vdes nje dite,  :xhemla:   do te jete nje martese e vdekur per shume vite derisa te vdesi njeri nga te dy.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ndjenjat "shuhen" dhe ndizen kaq shpejt sa nje lidhje e shpejt qe rezulton ne martes ka shume shance qe mund te vdesi. Mendja shpesh here na zhgenjen, ose thjesht me kohen personi qe dikur na ishte c'do gje duket komplet ndryshe ose thjesht vec te pyesesh veten "a do ta mungoj kete person neqoftese s'ben pjes ne jeten time?...a do lendohem shpirterisht neqoftese nuk jetoj me te?"..besoj se shume veta mendojn per keto pyetje para se te ndahen...neqoftese do dike shume dhe vec mendimi te ndahesh me te te pikellon shpirterisht, atehere besoj se neqoftese te dy palet ndihen njesoj, lidhja e tyre ka per te rezistuar per nje kohe shume te gjate.

----------


## football

Martesa kurre nuk vdes kur dy persona rrine me ore te tera pa folur dhe akoma ndihen kaq rehat sikur ti kene thene te gjitha.  Kjo eshte nje nga provat me te sigurta nese martesa do te rrezistoje ose eshte ne rrezik per te vdekur.

----------


## football

> lol pa folur, une per vete kam degjuar te kunderten...




I(e) dashur n.q.s rri pa folur dhe nuk ndihesh rehat eshte e kunderta, pra ajo qe thua ti.

----------


## bunny

> Martesa kurre nuk vdes kur dy persona rrine me ore te tera pa folur dhe akoma ndihen kaq rehat sikur ti kene thene te gjitha.


Me te vertete shum e drejte!  :buzeqeshje: 

Un mendoj kur ka thyrje komunikimi midis 2 paleve fillojne carjet e marteses   :sarkastik:  Komunikimi midis 2 paleve..edhe menyra e komunikimit luan 1 rol shum te rendesishem ne cdo lidhje...fejese...martese...etj

----------


## green

Football per qenie te tjera zemra :buzeqeshje:  edhe mund te funksionoje ajo puna e te qendruarit pa folur me ore e tera (dhe prape te ndihesh sikur i ke thene te gjitha) por jo tek njerezit.
Egot thyhen kot fare e jo me mos t'i flasesh tjetrit. Je ne metro?! :Lulja3:  




> Martesa vdes kur njeri nga te dy eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te dickaje te re dhe ne zhvillim te metejshem gjate viteve, ndersa tjetri eshte duke numeruar ne vend dhe gezon te mirat e kesaj martese pa u zhvilluar aspak me kalimin e viteve, por perkundrazi mbetet mbrapa dhe i vogel ne moshe. Ne qofte se kjo martese nuk vdes nje dite,  do te jete nje martese e vdekur per shume vite derisa te vdesi njeri nga te dy.


Kurse kete e ke thene shume bukur :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## FLORIRI

> *Te dalim tek problemi i dites per te gjithe: Cilat jane shkaqet qe nje martese vdes, jepni mendimet tuaja bashkeforumas.*
> 
> Dito.


1-Tradhtia bashkeshortore
2-Perdorimi i tepert i alkolit,lojrave te fatit etj qe si pasoje sjellin dhunen
3-Gjendja e mjeruar ekonomike




> neqoftese do dike shume dhe vec mendimi te ndahesh me te te pikellon shpirterisht, atehere besoj se neqoftese te dy palet ndihen njesoj, lidhja e tyre ka per te rezistuar per nje kohe shume te gjate.


kjo eshte e vertete   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> *Te dalim tek problemi i dites per te gjithe: Cilat jane shkaqet qe nje martese vdes, jepni mendimet tuaja bashkeforumas.*
> 
> Dito.


Nuk ka me pasion . 
Ben sex nje here ne 3 muaj ... deryrimisht fillon dhe vdes pak e nga pak ..lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Ben sex nje here ne 3 muaj ... deryrimisht fillon dhe vdes pak e nga pak ..lol


PINK, më shkriveeeeee....
Kështu ke lexuar ti , që çifteve që bëjnë sex përditë nuk u vdes dashuria, ndërsa atyre me një herë në 30 muaj u vdes? LooooooooooooooL

Tani , që të kam parë edhe foton ( e fëmijërisë ) më knaq fare ti.   :Lulja3:

----------


## Anisela

Martesa vdes ate dite qe nis!!!Kuptohet nga keqkuptimi qe i behet ketij vendimi.Nje pjese shume e madhe e njerezve fjalen Martese e perkthejne ne PRONE!!!

----------


## kærlighed

> Martesa vdes kur njeri nga te dy eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te dickaje te re dhe ne zhvillim te metejshem gjate viteve, ndersa tjetri eshte duke numeruar ne vend dhe gezon te mirat e kesaj martese pa u zhvilluar aspak me kalimin e viteve, por perkundrazi mbetet mbrapa dhe i vogel ne moshe.  Ne qofte se kjo martese nuk vdes nje dite,   do te jete nje martese e vdekur per shume vite derisa te vdesi njeri nga te dy.



Jam dakord.Ky eshte shkaku kryesor qe martesa vdes.Mvaresisht nga cifti,nje martese e denuar per vdekje mund edhe te mbijetoje.Nese te dy se paku jo per te kthyer ate qe ka humbur,por  te luftojne te mbajne te gjalle ate pak qe ka ngelur, ka shans qe martesa te shpetoje.

----------


## BvizioN

Kur vdes martesa??

Pa shume sterhollime,lol  :kryqezohen:  

Pulsi i saj i fundit shuhet kur te dyja palet firmosin deklaraten e divorcit.Vetem pas atij momenti martesa eshte komplet e vdekur.

----------


## natyra

familja eshte qeliza themelore e shoqerise ,nese ajo eshte e shnedoshe e shendoshe eshte edhe e tere shoqeria.Nese ne familje  ndodhin  shkaterrime dhe tronditje,themelet e shoqerise seriozishte jane te minuara....se a do te jete e mundshme jeta e perbashket kjo varet nga qenja moralo-etike edhe e meshkujve edhe e femrave.Maredheniet jo te shendosha bashkeshortore mund qe edhe principet me te larta ti keqperdorin dhe ti kompromitojne.Jeta bashkeshortore nuk eshte e bazuar vetem ne te drejta dhe obligime por edhe ne virtyte morale.

martesa eshte oaze paqeje nese ajo ka harmoni nese eshte e bazuar ne konsiderate reciproke ne mirkuptim dhe respekt....ajo mund te jete ferr i kendellur nese eshte perplot mosmarveshje,ngaterresa,mostolerance dhe me konfrontime te te gjitha llojeve...mjerisht mungesa e respektit ne veqanti mes burrit dhe gruas shkakton shum probleme si per ta ashtu edhe per femijet pastaj edhe per gjeneratat e ardhshme..


kur keto mungojne brenda nje martese  ajo qe ne fillim eshte e deshtuar ajo qe ne fillim eshte e denuar me vdekje  per ate edhe martesa e tille sipas meje eshte e vdekur aty dashuria mund te jete vetem si nje kujtim  i se kaluares dhe asgje me shume  ,,,,pra vdes martesa kur  partneret  me nuk jane te gatshem te pranojne njeri tjetrin te tille cfare jane por deshirojne te krijojne nje person tjeter nga ai qe kane prane ..deshira e supremacionit ndaj partnerit mendoj qe gjithnje ka sjellur probleme apo me mire te them deshtim fatal te shum e shum martesave te mos i permend ketu arsyet me banale te vdekjes se marteses siq jane  dhuna fizike dhe ajo psiqike te cilat jane nje problem ne vete brenda qelizes se shenjte qe quhet martese...

----------


## Foleja_

Jane te rralla rastet kur martesa vdes nga nje "infarkt"martesor,pra nga nje moment ne tjetrin.Para "vdekjes"  ka simptome te shumta qe po deshem  mund te i sherojme,ndodhe qe ngelet ndonje shenje  si shemti estetike,por .. nese  vendosim te mos i kushtojme rendesi, mund te jetohet  edhe me tutje.Por sa ja vlene???Atehere kur humb shume qka  qe te lidh me partnerin te mos themi kur humb cdo gje, nuk ia vlene te luftohet per ringjallje.
Por,e keqja me e madhe  eshte se shpesh ndodhe qe martesa te "vdese" vetem nga njeri partner,e tjetri lufton  per rikthim,per dashuri te humbur, per realizim enderrash qe kishin dikur.Dhe do te behet vone shume vone deri  te kuptoj  qe gjerat e vdekura duhet vorrosur me kohe ,pasi qe vone apo heret  ato kundermojne.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Martesa vdes ate dite qe nis!!!Kuptohet nga keqkuptimi qe i behet ketij vendimi.Nje pjese shume e madhe e njerezve fjalen Martese e perkthejne ne PRONE!!!


Anisela sapo pashe kete teme desha te pergjigjesha teper shkurt,mirepo sa te lexova e pashe se eshte e kote te vazhdoj.
I ke thene shkurt dhe sakte!

----------


## YaSmiN

Kjo ndodh kur nuk kuptojne njeri tjetrin stresi i jetes edhe monotonija e perditeshme kane pasijat e tyre por edhe mos respekti i njeri tjetrit.Mendoj se keto jane pasojat e nje fundi te kesaj pike.

----------


## Poeti

Kur vdes martesa!?

Kjo pyetje më ngjan në një akuzë ndaj martesës si institucion?
Nëse martesa është bërë me dashuri, dhe ajo dashuri ushqehet çdo ditë, ka më shumë dhënje se sa marrje, ka më shumë dhurim se sa kërkim, ka falje, ka tolerance atëherë do të zgjasë Por kur fillojnë gjërat, çfarëdo të jenë ato, të maten sikur me peshoren e farmacisë, atëherë martesa shfaqë simptomat e para të kancerit që çdo ditë e nga pak e han dhe patjetër se si sëmundje e pashërueshme sjell gjer tek vdekja e saj, pra martesës.

----------

